# Set your clocks back



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

an hour before you go to bed tonight. DST will soon be over, though I've never understood why Mexico bothers with it in the first place.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> an hour before you go to bed tonight. DST will soon be over, though I've never understood why Mexico bothers with it in the first place.


For people reading this discussion and who live in the USA, clocks get turned back November 4th. Mexico and the United States do this a bit differently.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> For people reading this discussion and who live in the USA, clocks get turned back November 4th. Mexico and the United States do this a bit differently.


Thanks for posting this caveat, Longford Sometimes I forget that not everyone who participates in the forum is lucky enough to be living in Mexico full-time.


----------



## cabowabooze (Oct 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for posting this caveat, Longford Sometimes I forget that not everyone who participates in the forum is lucky enough to be living in Mexico full-time.


Fall back, Spring ahead. 

Canada is always this time of year, and the last week of April.


----------



## Mr B (Oct 27, 2012)

I live in Uk and the clocks go back one hour tonight. Which means darker mornings and darker evenings 😱


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr B said:


> I live in Uk and the clocks go back one hour tonight. Which means darker mornings and darker evenings 😱


Brighter mornings.

I live in Minnesota, about the same latitude north as England, if not a bit further north.

The entire idea of DST, especially keeping it so late, and starting it so early in the year, is just dumb.

Supposedly it's to save energy, but the sun would currently be rising at 6:30 here, instead of 7:30. Most office workers come home in the dark, or near dark, in winter, anyway. But it's darned depressing to go to work AND come home in the dark, as happens here when DST starts in the beginning of March, for Pete's sake!

It's one of those un-examined ideas that gain traction for who knows what reason.

When I was in college, the Congress made an emergency decision (can't remember why, anymore) to institute it in the dead of winter. I still remember the awful feeling of going to my 8:15 AM class in the dark, and not seeing the windows in the room begin to brighten till near the end of class, that January.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

hmmmm I don't know if we change the clocks here or not. I guess tomorrow I'll find out. There's a big fiesta for Saint somebody and I have to wear a green skirt (maybe Saint Patrick, ha ha), and I was just told have to be in the church at 7:30 am, for singing, so I was planning to be late anyway haha.

I probably won't see anyone else today to ask since we had a long hot afternoon at the beach, and early dinner and are now sitting on the couch with our laptops...I wouldn't have even thought of it if I hadn't decided to check out this forum!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Canada changes the clocks back on November 4th as well, except Saskatchewan.

The first year we lived in MX, I read incorrect information regarding what day to change the clocks. It was spring forward time.

As it was, my children had to to be at school by 6:40 a.m. Silly me, getting the day wrong, and not knowing, got everyone up too early and off to school. Later in the day I was concerned that my husband was late bringing the boys home as I did not want them to miss their football game. 

All my husband would say to me for a few hours was, you silly girl, you silly girl. Finally, he told me that the Sunday I choose to move the clocks forward, was not the correct Sunday.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Brighter mornings.
> 
> I live in Minnesota, about the same latitude north as England, if not a bit further north.
> 
> ...


Sort of amazing to me that someone from MN looking at Mexico. My daughter went to grad school at the "U" and lived in Uptown. Other than miserable winters, she thought it was great and has a lot of friends there. However, her view is that those raised there never want to leave.

Made for interesting dating as she would never live there long term. When I came out with truck to move her, I was amazed how many guys came out to help. Having beers afterward, I asked them about how so many guys were friends. They said simple. She was upfront about not staying and therefore no real long term relationship possible so they became friends.

Didn't hurt that she was a distance runner and skier that when undergrad at Duke was both the academic & social chairman at her sorority.

Sorry if diversion but how much can you say about changing a clock one hour.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to think that DST was based on how farmers in the US were effected by the available hours of day light, and how it impacted school attendance of farm kids.
Just another example of local legend being faulty, i guess.

According to the wiki, that had little to do with it, but it does still make some sense.
Many years ago, farmers didn't want their kids to attend school because they were needed in the fields. Many kids got more education because they would rather tolerate schoolwork and their father's wrath than give in to the back-breaking labor of farming. Oh Well. 

Today, it just seems like another antiquated practice we have yet to shed.
For all our forward thinking, we sure do cling to the past.
Resistance to change will always be with us.

Since i welcome change, does that mean i age faster?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

edgeee said:


> Since i welcome change, does that mean i age faster?


I met a salesperson in a store some time back and asked her a question about a product. She gave me an amazingly complete and informative answer. So I asked her another question, to which, again, she gave me another amazingly complete and informative answer.

Afterwards, I said: "That was amazing. You know everything."

To which she responded: "Yep."

After a while she came back and said: "No, I don't know everything. Know what happens when you know everything?"

"No", I replied.

"Well" she said, "You die."

So, I don't know if because you welcome change means that you're aging faster. But if I were you, I'd be careful!

Northern Virginia, USA, and SMA, MEXICO


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

edgeee said:


> Since i welcome change, does that mean i age faster?


The opposite may be true, at least as far as your brain is concerned. I have read in many places that learning new things (facts, skills and so on) keeps your brain malleable and helps put a stop to the aging process. Someone like you who welcomes change is obviously learning new things all the time, so your brain, at least, must be getting younger by the minute!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread a little old but the US just changed.

NBC News had this interesting article on the history of daylight savings time.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49677081/ns/technology_and_science-science/#__utma=14933801.2084648129.1346298754.1351959783.1352045837.166&__utmb=14933801.6.10.1352045837&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1351356306.138.38.utmcsr=traffic.outbrain.com|utmccn=(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/network/redir&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc%7Ccover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=148010551

BTW, Ol' Ben could have been right about the cannons!


----------

